# Department with best opportunities



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

My goal, give myself until I am 25 to try to find a job as a police officer in MA, whether it is part time or full time. I grew up in MA, all my friends and family are in MA, and I would like to continue to live here. I am sure a lot of the new guys on here are seeing this issue, it is very hard getting a job in MA. 

That being said, I want to be a police officer, not specifically a police officer in MA, so after I turn 25, il be searching all over the US. (for all the trolls, I am giving myself until the age of 25 to save money). Does anyone have any advice for applying to agencies out of state? Any comments on states or specific departments to apply for that are decently easy to get on to? I know NYPD and LAPD are two big named departments that are hiring a decent amount.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Search button is your friend.

First and foremost, go active duty in the military. Then apply all over the country.

Cheers.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

"How do I get on the job in mass?"

Not sure how many times we need to say it...

*ENLIST. *


----------

